# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  θέλω να συνδεθώ

## dedos

ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΗΚΕ ...ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΣΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!!!!!

----------

